# a group for those who enjoy shooting.



## MCpl ??????? (19 Mar 2005)

This is for those who enjoy shooting. You can share stories and give tips with other marksmen at 

http://groups.msn.com/AShootersLife/

Spelling Corrected by Kyle Burrows.


----------



## Saorse (19 Mar 2005)

Nice work: very innovative idea!


----------



## Burrows (20 Mar 2005)

I concur fully.  When I have more time I will check it out!


----------

